# Ok, Everyone show me all your babies in their haircuts



## cloey70

There was this one pup I saw on here that had an almost poodle cut, was different, does anyone know which one I am talking about? Also, want to see how all yours cut and how short. Can u guys give me inches? If you don't want to wear a topknot how should the top be cut? Thanks....btw the groomer is doing Clifford not I, so I want to take pics in. Thanks again.


----------



## lillady

This is still my favorite Kosmo cut :wub:


----------



## emmie0527

I just posted Bailey's new haircut in the picture posts.


----------



## Gigis_Mom

Gigi is 4 months here. She was at the groomers for the first time a couple weeks ago. I just love looking at all your babies


----------



## bellaratamaltese

Here are the cuts I do on my dogs

[attachment=35278:IMG_5115.jpg]

[attachment=35276:IMG_9727.jpg]

[attachment=35277:IMG_5062.jpg]


----------



## MrBentleysMom

This is Bentley after his very first haircut. We didnt take much off. Just a trim and then cleaned up his face.


----------



## Scoobydoo

Here are Scooby and Koko in their always cuts. I love them short, they are so easy to manage and they are also so used to being that way too.

Here is my favorite look for Koko

[attachment=35283:Scooby__...4_07_046.jpg]

Here are the two with their usual hair cut..

[attachment=35284:Awwwwww_...001_sm_j.JPG]


----------



## dogloverx3

Some of these are cute , IT'S NEVER HAPPENING but CUTE  Sarah


----------



## camfan

Sometimes I bring Ollie to the groomer but most often I do his cuts myself. I took this pic of him yesterday. It's your basic malt-puppy cut. When it gets about an inch longer than in this pic is when I cut it again. **** luck tomorrow!
[attachment=35296:001_1.JPG]


----------



## k9Cracker

Mandi looks a lot like Ollie, 










This is her with a 'fresh' cut lol


----------



## MissMelanie

> There was this one pup I saw on here that had an almost poodle cut, was different, does anyone know which one I am talking about? Also, want to see how all yours cut and how short. Can u guys give me inches? If you don't want to wear a topknot how should the top be cut? Thanks....btw the groomer is doing Clifford not I, so I want to take pics in. Thanks again.[/B]


WOW! what a coat Clifford has! I LOVE the cut he has in your siggy. Super CUTE!

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Naylamom

They are so beautiful. I think Nayla's hair is to short to cut especially on top, I can't make a bow on her head, but the rest of her body has lots of hair.
I wish I knew how to insert her photo here for every one to see her.


----------



## Naylamom

> They are so beautiful. I think Nayla's hair is to short to cut especially on top, I can't make a bow on her head, but the rest of her body has lots of hair.
> I wish I knew how to insert her photo here for every one to see her.[/B]


Thanks to kelly for giving me the instructions. Now I can insert a photo here. I don't know if I should take her to the groomers or continue to wait until her hair gets longer. What do you think?


----------



## Krystal

here is Mia after her first groom


----------



## luvmyfurbaby

I love this picture of Cody. Some say the ears are short but I think he looks adorable! :wub: :wub: :wub: [attachment=35627:c13.jpg]


----------



## Boobookit

*Here is* *a pic of Pacino from two weeks ago after coming home from the groomers.









And here is Ralphie's cut from the same day!!










Thanks for looking...
Marie & the Boys*


----------



## Baby Missy's Mom

Here's Baby Missy..........day one of course. Top knot/bow doesn't last past 10 minutes ......neither do the side ones. She looks good for awhile. I think I'm going to ask for cut that Oli shows as I like his short ears.


----------



## HEINI

*well I do groom heini myself too, I do not trust any of the hairdressers here...and I rather do it the way I know heini feels comfy.
its nothing secial or fashionable, but I think it suits him quite well.
*
freshly cut today B) _'not washed though...hehe'_

[attachment=35898:Gr__en_nderungb.jpg]

[attachment=35899:Gr__en_nderungc.jpg]

[attachment=35901:Gr__en_n...P1010495.JPG]
*
last one schnuppe!!!*
[attachment=35902:Gr__en_nderunga.jpg]


----------



## binniebee

Can we have this thread pinned, Joe? And keep adding to it? I know we are always looking for haircuts to show our groomers or for ourselves to copy. This is a great pictorial of several different styles! 

Cyndi


----------



## Baby Missy's Mom

I'm still working on adding pictures. I have so many to share but getting frustrated. 

Here's Baby Missy after her hair do on Saturday. Thank goodness for clothes as I think she's cold. I love the short ears which she has never had been before but I loved the pictures. Sorry about the sizing...........ugh.


----------



## PRINCE07

Here is my Prince.. He got his first puppy cut Friday, 4/11/08. He will be 9 mths on 4/21/08

Before










After





























I just love my boo boo :wub:


----------



## Sammie's Mommy

Hey everybody. I am new to the forums. I am so excited to see how all of your puppies turned out after their grooming sessions. Tomorrow is my pups first grooming session (with a professional, I always cut him myself) and I am pretty much freaking out. I am so afraid that he is going to turn out exactly how I don't want him to. That is kind of why I decided to join these forums so I could get a better idea of what to ask for when I go tomorrow. Anyways, all of your dogs look so precious!


----------



## The A Team

Here are some recent pictures of Archie and Abbey, I keep the hair on their ears and tails long, and the rest short.
They can wear clothing more easily and it's easy to maintain.
[attachment=36425:A_sailor...cture_rs.jpg]
[attachment=36426:Arch_and_Abbs_rs.jpg]


----------



## Danatine

Here's Chloe's summer cut.


----------



## Luna'sMom

This is Luna's current hair-cut 










It's a little bit longer now - and she needs to go in for a touch up - but hair on the ears, tail, top-knot and face is left long (face got shaped/trimmed) and the body got cut down to about 2"... I think she is adorable :wub:


----------



## vanessan

This is Tolbie after his first grooming


----------

